

How to Upgrade to iOS 7 Right Now - shalander
http://lifehacker.com/how-to-upgrade-to-ios-7-right-now-1288208215

======
LegendaryGatz
Whoo! I love running iOS7 early!

~~~
rxppgvaa
Very cool. I'll have to try this when I get home. Kind of stinks about the
iTunes not working though.

